# Vape goods stolen. Need store on East rand to replace goods



## Heino13 (9/5/17)

So over the weekend some punk at work stole my mod plus 2x tanks. Box with extras for tank. Drip tip. Battery. Vape band and juice 

Looking for a store to purchase following

Minikin boost
Troll rda
Serpent mini 25
2x batteries
Paulies strawberry flavour 
Drip tip
Vape band
Atty stand

I see sir vape has all this but want to try get locally on east rand if possible 

Thanks 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frostbite (9/5/17)

Atomix Vapes! Kempton park


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heino13 (9/5/17)

Frostbite said:


> Atomix Vapes! Kempton park
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great thanks for quick reply 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mender31 (9/5/17)

Heino13 said:


> So over the weekend some punk at work stole my mod plus 2x tanks. Box with extras for tank. Drip tip. Battery. Vape band and juice
> 
> Looking for a store to purchase following
> 
> ...


What type of asshole steals someone's vaping gear?? Geez...

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Heino13 (9/5/17)

@Mender31 I was livid 
Couldn't believe it. He went through everything to look fox boxes etc
Was a laptop on my desk and other stuff but seems like wanted vape stuff only. Took a bottle of juice from guy in next office as well

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mender31 (9/5/17)

I hope it blows up in his face! Just check the classifieds, maybe he's stupid enough to try and sell it

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## craigb (9/5/17)

Paging @VapeGrrl from VapeClub
And
@Kurt Yeo at vapeaway

Also try @Vaperite South Africa and Vape King which have outlets in the greater Bedfordview area.


----------



## Heino13 (9/5/17)

craigb said:


> Paging @VapeGrrl from VapeClub
> And
> @Kurt Yeo at vapeaway
> 
> Also try @Vaperite South Africa and Vape King which have outlets in the greater Bedfordview area.


Thanks a lot 

Big thing is the boost it seems. Almost no one has it on their website

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (9/5/17)

@Heino13 we don't have much of what you are looking for but we have a lot of new devices and tanks which just arrived and we will give you a good discount to help you out after what happened. PM me if you want. 

Regards
Barry

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (9/5/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> @Heino13 we don't have much of what you are looking for but we have a lot of new devices and tanks which just arrived and we will give you a good discount to help you out after what happened. PM me if you want.
> 
> Regards
> Barry


Just... Epic Barry!


----------



## Cruzz_33 (9/5/17)

Heino13 said:


> @Mender31 I was livid
> Couldn't believe it. He went through everything to look fox boxes etc
> Was a laptop on my desk and other stuff but seems like wanted vape stuff only. Took a bottle of juice from guy in next office as well
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



@Heino13 pm me your details Drip Society will gladly send you and your colleague a bottle of juice each
@Escobar @KyleSociety

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Heino13 (10/5/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> @Heino13 we don't have much of what you are looking for but we have a lot of new devices and tanks which just arrived and we will give you a good discount to help you out after what happened. PM me if you want.
> 
> Regards
> Barry





Cruzz_33 said:


> @Heino13 pm me your details Drip Society will gladly send you and your colleague a bottle of juice each
> @Escobar @KyleSociety



WOW

I was amazed at some of the responses - this community is really great

Thanks to everyone I really appreciate it

Was not at work yesterday and when I got back this morning the guy we suspected and had in the office in Monday "returned" most of the things... Think it was better that I was not at work though...

25mm SM tank glass broken and then replacement missing
Juices gone obviously

Glad to be vaping again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Heino13 (11/5/17)

Cruzz_33 said:


> @Heino13 pm me your details Drip Society will gladly send you and your colleague a bottle of juice each
> @Escobar @KyleSociety


Just delivered 

EPIC juice

Thanks a lot guys






Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

